# What CD is in your player at the moment?



## NakedAnt (Jan 4, 2005)

Ooh, ooh, Mr Kotter, me first.
Genesis "Foxtrot"


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 4, 2005)

Well the cd player is the one in my truck, and its a mix of some random stuff... 

Lets See...
Rascal Flats
Paul Simon
Maroon 5
Norah  Jones
and Haywood 

Word

Zach


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 4, 2005)

Ben Kweller  - Sha Sha

Do we need to update every time change CDs


----------



## NakedAnt (Jan 4, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Ben Kweller  - Sha Sha
> 
> Do we need to update every time change CDs


That's totally left to individual discretion.


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2005)

Right now, Lost Souls by the Doves.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2005)

X-press2, Manu Chao and Mahler's 3rd


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 4, 2005)

Just switched for rock to country 

Emmylou Harris  Elite Hotel


----------



## anton980 (Jan 4, 2005)

No more CDs for me, only mp3s.  I gave all of my music CDs away


----------



## Alison (Jan 4, 2005)

The diary of Alicia Keys


----------



## Darfion (Jan 4, 2005)

Scissor Sisters   ............still it's been in there for ages now


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't play CD's at work.  

XM radio for me!

Mustard Plug - Beersong is playing.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 4, 2005)

thrice-the artist and the ambulance




d


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't really have time for CDs, but I listen to MP3s sometimes while I'm on the computer.  I've been listening to a song that Chase recommended to me a lot lately.  Chase'll have to tell you the guys full name (I'm not at home to look), but it's something Johnson (I think), and the song is "Bubbly Toes".  If you like laid back songs, ask Chase what the name is and go d/l it!!!!  

BTW, Chase...any other songs by that guy that you reccomend?


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 4, 2005)

you are close! his name is jack johnson. the song is "bubble toes". if you liked that song, youll LOVE "taylor", "rodeo clowns" and "flake". check em out, they are AWESOME.



md

p.s. pink floyds greatest hits is on right now..


----------



## Alison (Jan 4, 2005)

Bubble toes by Jack Johnson, great song!

Edit: Guess I have to type faster than Matt


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> you are close! his name is jack johnson. the song is "bubble toes". if you liked that song, youll LOVE "taylor", "rodeo clowns" and "flake". check em out, they are AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks!    Yeah..I really liked that song.  It's got such a laid back feeling to it.  When I listen to it, it's usually on repeat for 3 or 4 times.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 4, 2005)

get up with me later, ill give you the rest of the CD if you want it...



md


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet...I may do that.  

Ok..I'm off to lunch...be back in a bit!


----------



## ferny (Jan 4, 2005)

I have three cd draws on mine. I've been listen to cd's non-stop for a couple of days. The only one that I can remember is in there is a copy of The Clash - Londons Calling which keeps skipping. Still, it's better than the other two which are even worse. :|
Erm, The Hives - Tyrannosaurus Hives, Mando Diao &#8211; Bring Em In and Puff Daddy - Forever were in there at some point yesterday.


----------



## Aga (Jan 4, 2005)

Let me see... 
Tyrone Bodycount- great, great R.E.M. bootleg
Led Zeppelin- IV
The Doors- Strange Days
... so, as usual...


----------



## ferny (Jan 4, 2005)

I just checked. The Hiss - Panic Movement and Garbage - Garbage are in there just now. I put them in there last night.


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 4, 2005)

in my car I've had the new Caliban CD for about 3 or 4 months now.... i just LOOOOOVE it.

If you're into metal/hardcore... i recommend at least giving them a listen, i'm addited to that CD it's so good :LOL:

Thier website:
http://www.calibanmetal.com/main.html


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 4, 2005)

Lilo &amp; Stitch sound track - currently playing Elvis Presley / Suspicious Minds


----------



## mrsid99 (Jan 4, 2005)

Does "Muskrat Ramble" by the "Kid Ory Band" on a 78 count?

 BTW, I ripped it from a cylinder!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2005)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> Does "Muskrat Ramble" by the "Kid Ory Band" on a 78 count?
> 
> BTW, I ripped it from a cylinder!



Yes but only if you tell us how you fit it into your CD player....


----------



## oriecat (Jan 4, 2005)

In the work computer drive is Salt Box Lane by Harland.  but it's not playing atm.

In the car are:
Vases by Dahlia
Auralgasms Beat of discontent
and 4 other cds I can't recall since I've just been listening to the first 2


----------



## Walt (Jan 4, 2005)

Santana Abraxas


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 4, 2005)

jethro tull - aqualung


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 4, 2005)

Currently in the changer...
Aces &amp; Eights - Hotrods and Heartaches
Van Halen's - Greatest Hits
Jonny Lang - Long Time Coming
ELO - Greatest Hits
Rascal Flatts - Feels Like Today
Elton John - Greatest Hits
Metallica - S &amp; M
Rascal Flatts - Melt
Journey - Greatest Hits


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 4, 2005)

Photogoddess:  Bet you can't wait for that Metallica and Elton John album.    I thought my musical taste was divers but to have both of those cd's in at the same time beats me.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 4, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> ELO - Greatest Hits






HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!





md


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 4, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Photogoddess:  Bet you can't wait for that Metallica and Elton John album.    I thought my musical taste was divers but to have both of those cd's in at the same time beats me.



Hehehehe - yeah, I listen to everything. Classical to heavy metal and everything in between. I must just be wierd. :roll:


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 4, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Paul Simon
> Maroon 5
> Norah  Jones



Excellent taste there mate! 

Currently i'm listening to:

Deep Purple - Bananas
Norah Jones - Feels like Home
John Mayer - Heavier Things
James Taylor - Greatest Hits
Maroon 5 - Songs about Jane


----------



## mrsid99 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> mrsid99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It wasn't easy!


----------



## Niki (Jan 4, 2005)

Edguy 8)


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 4, 2005)

ambient &amp; trance currently and the next 3 songs playlist at the moment:

zero 7 - spinning
ulrich schnauss - Monday Paracetamol
binah - crescent suns 
beth orton - central reservation (ibadan remix)


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 4, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> pink floyds greatest hits is on right now..



Was going to say that exact same cd :shock: 

Its been in my cd player for 4 days now. Have it playin when I'm sittin at my home puter and writing :thumbsup:


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Garbage



They're good :thumbsup: Been a fan of Garbage for about 10 years now.


----------



## Lula (Jan 5, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> ambient &amp; trance currently and the next 3 songs playlist at the moment:
> 
> zero 7 - spinning
> ulrich schnauss - Monday Paracetamol
> ...




me likes alot Zero7 and Beth Orton   

Have u heard about a band called Mandalay?


----------



## Lula (Jan 5, 2005)

I have been influenced by a member of this forum....i blame her!!!!!!!!!

I'm listening to Ania Dabrowska!!!
(though i can't understand none of the lyrics.....but i like it)

hehehehehehe


----------



## Lula (Jan 5, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pink Floyd they really rock my world!!!!!! ......


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah Pink Floyd is probably my favorite. Right now I have Israel Kamakowiwo'ole - 'Ama'ama playing.  Snowing here so I need some music of warmer places.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 5, 2005)

Gwen Stefani - Love, Angel, Music, Baby
Maroon 5 - Songs About Jane
Massive Attack - Mezzanine
Puddle of Mudd - Come Clean

and I can't stop listening to the new U2 song "Vertigo" (will have to get the album) and for some strange reason "Lets Get It Started" by the Black Eyed Peas. Hmm.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 5, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah pink floyd is my all time favorite, it brings out the creative edge in me...


md


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 5, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> tmpadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got company.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 5, 2005)

Pixies- Bossanova
Blur- Leisure
King Missle-Mystical **** &amp; Fluting on the Hump
Jimmie's Chicken Shack- represent


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 5, 2005)

welcome back mygrain!


----------



## mygrain (Jan 5, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> welcome back mygrain!



Thanks Vcat! I've been reading on that transcript ya sent. SCARY STUFF!! Not good for a paranoid like me .


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2005)

Gwen Stefani - Love, Angel, Music, Baby

That's good. Took a couple of listens to get into though.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 5, 2005)

Sarah McLachlan


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just listened to it. I think I'll stick on some Supergrass now. Do you know them?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 5, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard some stuff from Supergrass. They have a sound very similar toearly Stones. I like a lot for what I've heard from those guys.


----------



## Alison (Jan 5, 2005)

Old 97s....Thank you Voods!


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2005)

I've got Caught By The Fuzz banging around my head right now. What's the best way to get rid of it? Some people say that if you let the song carry on to the end it goes. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 5, 2005)

Ferny: that always used to be my theory but it's not worked yet for me. Best thing I find is to go and find something else and play that. Either you'll get the new song in your head, or hopefully, if it's not a particularly memorable song, they'll both disappear!!


----------



## julz (Jan 5, 2005)

brand new- seventy times 7


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2005)

Pixies- Bossanova 
Blur- Leisure


I never got into the Pixies. I've got some of their CD's on a shelf. They get played once a year when I go "hmm.. one or two good ones...."
Blur on the other hand. I was a huge fan of theirs. There was a small competition between them and Oasis at the time. I was a Blur Boy. Like them both now though.


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 6, 2005)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Massive Attack



Excellent taste in music ya have there Malteaser  

Black Eyed Peas are great too.


----------



## ferny (Jan 6, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas are great too.



Yup, it'll be interesting to see their second album though. I hope they're not one-hit-wonders.


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmmm nah , I reckon they'll be around for at least a couple of funky good albums yet.

Heard *of* SuperGrass but havent given them a listen really.

I remember when Blur and Oasis were being compared , this was about 10 years ago too ( well when it came to my attention anyway lol ).


----------



## Scurra (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm still listening to a lot of matchbox twenty... they're practically unheard of in the UK but I believe quite popular in the US. Good stuff!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 6, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> mad_malteaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Got a thing for good lyrics and a half decent tune. Anything that gets my feet tapping really!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 6, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> I'm still listening to a lot of matchbox twenty... they're practically unheard of in the UK but I believe quite popular in the US. Good stuff!



I haven't heard any of their stuff for ages! You're right, not so popular this side of the water. Bah, Brits have *no* taste!


----------



## ferny (Jan 6, 2005)

Heard of SuperGrass but havent given them a listen really.

I'll upload a couple of (bad, low quality) rips for you later.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 6, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Heard of SuperGrass but havent given them a listen really.
> 
> I'll upload a couple of (bad, low quality) rips for you later.



"Can you hear us, pumpin' on your stereo..." :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes. And I'm thankful I haven't got "smell-o-radio". uke:


----------



## Lula (Jan 6, 2005)

*Jeff Buckley - Grace*


----------



## NakedAnt (Jan 6, 2005)

Since my CD player and DVD player are one and the same 8 1/2 is sitting in there right now. It usurped Alice Cooper's 'Billion Dollar Babies'


----------



## julz (Jan 6, 2005)

echo and the bunnymen - the killing moon


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 6, 2005)

julz said:
			
		

> echo and the bunnymen - the killing moon



Sound great!  I'm putting that on now!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 6, 2005)

julz said:
			
		

> echo and the bunnymen - the killing moon



lol, still watching donnie darko i see 

in fact, ya made switch tunes on me mp3 player:

under the milky way tonight - the church


----------



## mygrain (Jan 6, 2005)

ill lit- wacmusic. These guys are so badass...it's as if placebo and portishead had a baby and they grew up in the south but decided to move to new york later in life.


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 6, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> julz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I transferred all my CD to MP3's (over the months) and I now have 8GB of 80's - 90's alternative.  from 10,000 Maniacs to Yazoo (or U2 if you prefer)


----------



## NakedAnt (Jan 6, 2005)

julz said:
			
		

> echo and the bunnymen - the killing moon


Haven't heard that gem in years - Thanks for reminding me   
Now Ween's 'Quebec' is rocking the stereo.


----------

